# It only does EVERYTHING



## -C*- (Aug 23, 2009)

When you see it, you'll probably find it amusing.


----------



## Pear (Aug 23, 2009)

Does it have a built in microwave oven?


----------



## Zachary (Aug 23, 2009)

That's a lie.


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 23, 2009)

no its not im so pissed about it to because i just baught my ps3 like 2 months ago now they have a new one comeing out and their droping the price


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 23, 2009)

Can it clean my house?


----------



## Pear (Aug 23, 2009)

animalcrossing22 said:
			
		

> no its not im so pissed about it to because i just baught my ps3 like 2 months ago now they have a new one comeing out and their droping the price


That's what happened to me with the ipod.  >_<


----------



## -C*- (Aug 23, 2009)

Has no one seen it yet?


----------



## coffeebean! (Aug 23, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Has no one seen it yet?


No.

Goddammit Cleck, you and your *censored.3.0*ing mind tricks >:C


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 23, 2009)

i have i comes out in like september to


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 23, 2009)

animalcrossing22 said:
			
		

> i have i comes out in like september to


.......Uh?

Wow, talk about false advertising Sony.  You really failed this one lol.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 23, 2009)

You're missing the point, people, I shouldn't have to spell this out.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Aug 23, 2009)

Everything eh?

So it can cook some spagehtti for me?
: P


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 23, 2009)

so it can warm up my hot pocket?


----------



## cornymikey (Aug 23, 2009)

Can it beat the game it plays without me doing anything?


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 23, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Can it beat the game it plays without me doing anything?


lol


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 23, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> You're missing the point, people, I shouldn't have to spell this out.


You mean that sony is stupid in releasing another system, or the whole everything point?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 23, 2009)

It can give blowjobs?


----------



## Zachary (Aug 23, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> It can give blowjobs?


I would buy it!


----------



## -C*- (Aug 23, 2009)

All of you should feel bad.

All of you.


----------



## melly (Aug 23, 2009)

how much does the new one cost?
you have to admit, it does have alota features


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 23, 2009)

animalcrossing22 said:
			
		

> so it can warm up my hot pocket?


Why yes, it can.

YOu just leave it running for 24 hours in a 100 degree room, and BAM! YOU HAZ A HOT POCKET!


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 23, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> animalcrossing22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg lol


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 23, 2009)

Zack said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya u would cuz u dont have anyone els 2 do do that 4 u


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 23, 2009)

animalcrossing22 said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i lulz'd


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Aug 23, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> animalcrossing22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what


----------



## AndyB (Aug 23, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> how much does the new one cost?
> you have to admit, it does have alota features


But one thing you want... isn't there. Something obvious when you think about it.

@-C*- : I know... I know, silly people.


----------



## John102 (Aug 23, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHY DOES IT NAWT PLAY GAMES!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 23, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Can it beat the game it plays without me doing anything?


Nintendo already wants to do something like that with their console.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 23, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ding ding ding ding...
We have a winner


----------



## melly (Aug 23, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> melly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg, ur right... it woun't cook for me! :O 

I'm a personal cook slave FOREVER


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Aug 23, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait.. r u serious? What would a GAMING console be called if it didn't play GAMES.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 23, 2009)

ExoticSilver77 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it can play games, it's the fact that they don't mention games in the picture.


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Aug 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ExoticSilver77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. god, I feel so stupid. XDD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 23, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonono, it does Online Games. :U

The ames was cut off. So if you buy one and don't feed it internet, you bought a paperweight.


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 27, 2009)

hahha!!
ur al so clever!!!2


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 27, 2009)

...except play PS2 games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 27, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ...except play PS2 games.


Depends on the model. 

I love my BC PS3.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Aug 28, 2009)

If its $300 it must be


----------



## David (Aug 28, 2009)

they have it in best buy already, i saw a guy putting them out when i had my job interview.


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 28, 2009)

i've been wanting a ps3 lately im lucky i didn't buy one yet.. if this is really im getting this!


----------



## David (Aug 28, 2009)

MitchL21 said:
			
		

> i've been wanting a ps3 lately im lucky i didn't buy one yet.. if this is really im getting this!


wait which do you have more friends on?


----------



## Princess (Aug 28, 2009)

AHA XDD


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 28, 2009)

wat do u mean witch do you have more friends on?


----------



## Conor (Aug 28, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> If its $300 it must be


----------

